# Break it



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Can an angry p break the glass of a tank if it ran into it hard enough or crack it to where it will leak and eventually bust?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think a very large piranha (15-16"+) could be capable of breaking a tank (just like a pacu and similar fish could), but it really depends on the glass quality, the "angle of impact", a good amount of plain bad luck, and many other things.

Definitely not something to experience first-hand, that's for sure!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

A while back, one of my friends had a large (12"+) black Piranha (don't know what kind). But it was in a 30 gallon tank. One day the P hit the side of the tank and cracked it.

But I guess I couldn't see a P cracking a bigger tank with thicker glass. I mean, a 75+ gallon tank is way thicker than a 30 gallon, and if it takes a 12"+ Piranha to crack a 30, then it would take like 24"+ to crack a 75 gallon.

Just my observation. I'm sure someone on here will say their P cracked a tank at one time or another.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> A while back, one of my friends had a large (12"+) black Piranha (don't know what kind). But it was in a 30 gallon tank. One day the P hit the side of the tank and cracked it.


 12 inch in a 30 gallon
















How did he turn?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

It was nasty.









The tank apeared to be for beginers, but had this big ass P in it. I would never do that kind of thing.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

A guy at Wal-Mart once said he worked in a fish once and not to put Piranha's in a big tank, because they'll gain a lot of speed and break the glass.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

:laugh: my ass-off at fish catcher, he probably had to jump out the top of the tank and land in it the other way.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

O and no jud hell no i wouldnt wanna experience that first hand!


----------



## moto-x (May 13, 2004)

*Dont be f*cking daft, i think the piranha with stop Raming the tank when it realises it dam well hurts.*


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

piranha threat said:


> A guy at Wal-Mart once said he worked in a fish once and not to put Piranha's in a big tank, because they'll gain a lot of speed and break the glass.:laugh:
























walmart you say, people there know nothing about fish, even more, nothing about piranhas


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

at the right anlge nd right spot i think they could hit the pressure point but nothing to be afraid about,walmart knows jack sh*t,thats for sure


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hardly...







!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> chiefkyle said:
> 
> 
> > A while back, one of my friends had a large (12"+) black Piranha (don't know what kind). But it was in a 30 gallon tank. One day the P hit the side of the tank and cracked it.
> ...


 Yea im pondering also??? How did he turn??? Did he spin upside down?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Thats crazy.. I had a crazy 14 in black rhom that banged the tank also. IT was quite scary at times.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

I never knew you had a 14in Rhom, where is it? Pics?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Do i know you? I have no camera.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I agree people at wally world dont know didley about fish or any thing they barley know how to catch um.....


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

i'd have to see it


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Have to see what?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Trillion said:


> I agree people at wally world dont know didley about fish or any thing they barley know how to catch um.....


 Haha that reminds me of a time I went to get feeders. I asked for two dozen, and I swear the lady must have been mentally retarded. It took her like half an hour (it felt like it anyways, i don't know how long it really was) to catch them all, then when I was paying for them she told me they were 'cute'. I was like, uhhh, lady, they're food.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Trillion said:


> Have to see what?


 see a piranha crack a tank, IMO the glass would be to strong,


----------

